# what else are you taking to keep yourself healthy while on trt



## Illtemper (Oct 8, 2012)

As the title says.  What else are you taking to keep yourself healthy??    

My blood pressure seems to run slighty high actually im normal in the chart but boarder line on the chart..  Ive read so much on ology when i was on there and talking to Chip from Maximus there was a lot of stuff a bunch of different people suggested..    

I currently just take multi vitamins, vitamin c pills 2000mg a day, fish oil, one daily asprin, coq10, and digestive enzymes..   


what are you taking??


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Chromium picolinate, 81mg aspirin, Piracetam, Alive multi-vitamin, CoQ10, DHEA, Cabergoline, Sex.

In Health,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

Piracetam....good nootropic there...


----------



## Cashout (Oct 8, 2012)

Ill you have the bases covered and don't need to add anything else unless a specific condition presents itself that warrants such. 

There seems to be a trend among many to pop everything under the sun in a shotgun approach with little regard for any actual measurable effect. Plus, that approach is a drain on the pocket book.

Myself - the same old same old - whey protein in my oatmeal 2x a day, multi 2X a day, Vit C, Calcium, Fish Oil, aspirin, little bit of caffeine pre-workout, and 1.25 mg Proscar daily.


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 10, 2012)

Multivitamin, Male Response, Fish Oil, B Complex Sublingual, DHEA Sublingual, caffiene in the morning

Viagra


----------

